# Installationsprobleme bei Gentoo auf Basis von GCC3.1

## trapni

Hallo,

also: ich habe jetzt mein Desktopsystem noch mal komplett runtergeschmissen und von Gentoo/gcc2 zu gcc3.1 gewechselt. Grund: gcc2 unterstuetzt keine AthlonMP Code Generierung und Optimierung.

Inzwischen habe ich ein laufendes System... ncurses und andere mussten per hand gepatched werden. Aber jetzt ist der Kopf zu und es ist immernochnich fertsch.

die Pakete imlib, xanim, und mp3blaster wollen sich nicht configurieren/compilieren lassen. Ist/war jemand gewillt auch auf gcc3 umzustellen? Ich wuerde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen kann. ((ich will endlich musik hoeren)). Die beiden Bibliotheken werden naemlich von kdemultimedia benoetigt.

imlib erzeugt ./configure fehler und xanim compile fehler.

imlib sagt das es weder sys/ipc.h noch sys/shm.h gibt, obwohl sie "wirklich" existieren. Aber Abbrechen tut er erst als er feststellt das auch jpeglib.h nicht da ist (stimmt aber nicht). Also, was zur Hoelle geht hier falsch? *nixblick* denn alle geforderten dateien sind eigentlich da.

Oh, bitte bitte, sei da draussen jemand der da was weiss....

MfG,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## mb

hallo,

ne loesung hab ich leider auch keine.... um genau zu sein.. ich stehe vor fast dem gleichen problem...

ich habe es.. um ehrlich zu sein.. erstmal aufgegeben... ich hoffe, das sich die lage in den naechsten tagen etwas stabilisiert und patches verfügbar sind...

haste du schon die gentoo versionen mit den aktuellen releasen verglichen ?? vielleicht hat der author ja ne idee / patch....

ich glaube erst, das sich viel mehr mit dem thema gcc31 beschaeftigen muessen, damit die entwickler sich staerker darauf einstellen...

#mb

----------

## Scandium

Das Problem is einfach, dass es keinen echten Grund gibt in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2002 auf gcc 3.x umzusteigen...Ich denke dass sich da bis zum Jahresende eine Menge tun wird (ich selber bin noch nicht auf gcc 3.x umgestiegen weil es im grunde keiner braucht, außer wenn man seine Athlon XP/MP oder P4 spezifikationen ausnutzen will), aber solange gcc 3.x bei keiner Distribution Standard ist wird sich da nicht viel tun (aber die werden im Laufe des Jahres wohl erscheinen bzw. sich die Entwickler mehr darum bemühen).

Mit gcc 3.1.1 bzw. 3.1.2 in den nächsten 2 bzw. 4 Monaten wird sicher alles gut  :Wink: 

----------

## c_kuzmanic

 *Scandium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit gcc 3.1.1 bzw. 3.1.2 in den nächsten 2 bzw. 4 Monaten wird sicher alles gut 

 

So isses. Und abgesehen davon sind die Optimisierungs-Vorteile welche 3.1 gegenueber 2.95 bringt eigentlich nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Also, am besten abwarten bis gcc 3.1 den natuerlichen release/testing/development Cyclus durchlaufen hatt.

----------

## SkuTheSnake

für die leuts die es trotzdem probieren wollen wegen der athlon optimierung oder aus welchem grund auch imma  :Smile: 

es gibt einige ebuilds wie kdemultimedia die man mit vorsicht geniessen muss --> ihr könnt alles mit gcc3.1 compilieren und es luppt auch hinterher *g* allerdings immer nen bissel aufpassen.

kdemultimedia und einige andere ebuilds bitte nur mit -02 bei den cflags in /etc/make.conf und dann luppt es   :Cool: 

schaltet ihr die auf -03 oder höher kriegt ihr nen internal compiler error .

mfg 

SkuTheSnake

----------

## trapni

Internal Compiler Erros gibts ja auch bei -march=pentium4 und -O3, aber einfach pentium3 einstellen (trotz P4) geht auch  :Smile:  (@least 4this sh!t box) ERGO: Pentium4 Optimierung macht auch Mist unter gcc3.1

----------

## Joe

Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch keine weitgehenden Experimente mit GCC 3.1 gemacht, vielleicht mal nen Kernel zum Testen übersetzt. 

Das soll sich aber demnächst ändern. Wenn der GCC 3.1 nicht bald Standardcompiler wird, treten wir weiter auf der Stelle. Denn der 2.95 ist quasi featurefreezed. 

Mittlerweile sind die gröbsten Bugs raus und die meisten "dirty hacks" aus Quellcode in eine GCC 3.1 - verständliche Form gebracht worden. 

Der AMD Hammer X86-64 steht vor der Tür, ISSE2, Hyperthreading von intel sind schon da etc. - warum das noch dem 2.95 beibringen?

Ganz abgesehen davon finde ich die von vielen für lächerlich bezeichneten 5-10 % schnelleren Code ziemlich verlockend - das sind ein bis zwei MHz-Stufen mehr (10 % mehr Takt bei einem XP1800+ mit 1533 MHz sind 153 MHz, sprich (mehr als) ein XP2000+(mit 1666 MHz))Also, ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf den Tag, wo es eine Gentoo mit GCC 3.1 als Standardcompiler gibt!

Gruß,

Joe

----------

## Beforegod

Die Version 3.1.2 bz.w 3.2 wird dann den endgültigen GCC Release 2.95 ebenbürtig sein, das heisst das alles funktionieren wird. Kernel mit Gcc 3.1 übersetzen ist wirklich schon eine spitzensache und es funktioniert ganz super.

Ich werde mich damnächst auch einmal ransetzen und mein gesamtes System nocheinmal von Grund auf neukompilieren ..

Aber ich werde erst auf Version 3.1.2 warten, denn erst da kann man sich fast sicher sein das alles funktionieren wird!

----------

## Scandium

lol beforegod !

Hat das Forum nen schutz gegen schmutzige wörter und dein

de_mnächst

(_ damit es dargestellt werden kann *g*) als abwandlung von

da_mn

gesehen oder wieso steht da ein *beep* ? *g*

Naja jedenfalls steht in 2 Wochen gcc 3.1.1 und in 3 Wochen Gentoo 1.3c vor der Tür und dann geht's sicher aufwärts.

btw an einen poster weiter oben: pentium4 optimierungen sind in gcc 3.1 buggy, das is in 3.1.1 weg (is im cvs bereits gepatcht)

----------

## trapni

Nur um nicht nicht wirklich mal wieder in meinem Thread zu melden *hihi*. ich habe vom Sonntag bis Montag (die Nacht halt) 10 Stunden lang dem Internet Cafe Server erfolgreich auf Gentoo 1.3b gebracht. Die Nacht war zwar *zensiert* (!) lang da es nur ein Athlon 1,3GHz war aber dennoch gibt es mir wiedermal mehr Selbstvertrauen und Hoffnung in Gentoo und deren Zukunft. Es funktioniert wirklich alles Bestens (ausser Apache halt, ebuild fehler?) .... (davor hatte es ein veraltetes SuSE 7.2)

Nun ja. ich glaube diese Nacht ist mein eigener HomeServer dran. Aber das bedarf noch ein bisschen Vorbereitung *hehe*.

Also, bis dann,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## Beforegod

hmm..

wüsste nich das dieses Forum zensiert wird..

werde aber mal genau nachhaken  :Wink: 

Das mit GEntoo 1.3b wird wirklich ein großer Schritt in die Richtige Richtung!

Mal sehen ob alles so einwandfrei läuft!

----------

## zypher

Als bei mir läuft seit einiger Zeit ein gcc3.x - gentoo.

Installiert wurde es mit iso1.3a.

Bei interesse kann ich ja mal eine Liste aller packages, die funktionieren hier posten.

----------

## trapni

liste aller packages hier posten? hm.... dann braeuchte man ja nur die eigene world posten. und das ist ja schon fast flooding  :Wink:  Denn schliesslich haben schon ziemlich viele ein gcc3 basierendes Gentoo und dem zuvolge eine recht grosse world file (zumindest ich).

Ich denke es hilft mehr zu posten welche packages *nicht* funktionieren  :Smile: 

MfG,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## zypher

Hmmmm.... was nicht geht ist das java-plugin für mozilla.

Dazu gibts schon diverse threads.

Mit winex habe ich so meine Probleme, aber das sind eh' cvs-sources.

Die wenigen kde-apps die ich habe (k3b, konquerer) schmeissen manchmal beim beenden krash an, kann man aber getrost ignorieren.

Habe die neuen kdelibs auch noch nicht getestet.

Und die mail-Einstellungen von evolution machen manchmal einen segfault.

Sonst fällt mir nix ein.

----------

## trapni

Also, die kde-apps die am Ende crashen ist ein sehr wohl bekannter bug und sollte(!!) in der 3.0.2 bereits auch draussen sein. Bemerke, das ich in kde nur die CVS HEAD Version benutze, da ich selbst in KDE entwickle und somit eh mit dem "pseudo alten" Zeugs nicht programmieren kann.

ja und sonst? nun ja... bei mir ist Java und Flash'n riesen Problem. Aber das ist zum Glueck noch nicht Lebensnotwendig (Flash will sowieso von SVG ersetzt werden -- und ich werds nur begruessen *hehe*)

MfG,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## zypher

Ach und nochwas:

Bei mir läuft OpenOffice (binary) nicht.

Zwar lässt es sich starten und zeigt seinen schönen splash-screen, steigt dann aber mit einem "unrecoverable error" aus.

Diesen Fehler bekomme ich bei jeder OpenOffice-Anwendung.

Ich vermute, das hat mit gcc3.1 zu tun, auch wenn OO mit 3.04 gebaut wurde, ich denke, der Rest des Systems passt nicht zum Office...

----------

## brat

[quote="SkuTheSnake"]für die leuts die es trotzdem probieren wollen wegen der athlon optimierung oder aus welchem grund auch imma :)

es gibt einige ebuilds wie kdemultimedia die man mit vorsicht geniessen muss --> ihr könnt alles mit gcc3.1 compilieren und es luppt auch hinterher *g* allerdings immer nen bissel aufpassen.

kdemultimedia und einige andere ebuilds bitte nur mit -02 bei den cflags in /etc/make.conf und dann luppt es  8) 

schaltet ihr die auf -03 oder höher kriegt ihr nen internal compiler error .

mfg 

SkuTheSnake[/quote]

also bei mir klappt es mit -march=athlon -O3 

ich hatte zwar nen internal error, war aber wegen "out of memory", trotz 384 MB, schaut mal in eure logfiles ob das bei euch auch der fall ist, der gcc gibt keine "out of memory message" aus, steht nur im logfile des kernel

hab noch 500 MB swap dazugehauen und seit dem klappt alles

----------

